# You'll want to see this!



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Caught this guy when I spotted him from the bank on my way to enter the river. He hit on the second cast. Unfortunately I had to lift him over tall brush and up a steep bank. The lure pulled out and I had to jump into the brush and retrieve him to save him. Great. When I finally found him he was missing his eye. Guess where it was? It was about the size of a human eye- very disturbing site. I hurried and got the stunned fella back in the water. It took him a bit, but he finally swam off. He was 2 lb and 19 inches and I know not a legal catch. Caught 8 more of avg size. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Nice catch! Too bad for the fish, but it happens. Correct me if I'm wrong but the largest minimum size limit in Ohio that I was able to find was 18". I always catch and release though so I don't look into minimum sizes much.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Minimum size or not he will most likely survive and prosper. Fish don't need eyes to find food.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

live action


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

19 inches is a real nice fish.....too bad about the eye.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Correct, snagged. I use CPR on all bass. Can't believe nobody asked if I used the eye as bait... I didn't. I've caught many without an eye. Here is another pic of him swimming off. See the red eye socket?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Eye bet he's sore today...................


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow that was a sight for sore eyes


----------



## Muskie44 (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome fish, bummer about the eye. Hopefully it'll do well, I've caught many fish that were blind in one eye, but I don't think I've caught a fish with it's entire eye missing?


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

Perch said:


> Eye bet he's sore today...................


Eye see what you did there.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

....Aye....


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

We'll all keep an Eye out for him.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> We'll all keep an Eye out for him.


If he mounted it, would it be called a wall-eye?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That fish looks terrible now, its a total eye sore...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your very disturbing sight.

I ran over a kitten today on the way to work. 

You'll want to see this!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Thank you for sharing your very disturbing sight.
> 
> I ran over a kitten today on the way to work.
> 
> You'll want to see this!


Fishing involves killing bait, if you're keeping fish you caught...killing them to eat, or if you catch and release, hooking a fish in the mouth and pulling out of the water. It is not for PETA or faint of heart, it's for sportsman. I think this guy was trying to make light of an unfortunate situation. I don't think you can compare a fish that will probably survive, even with one eye, to a cat that was killed by a car. I think you are being a little butt-hurt about the situation.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It was a laughing matter, lighten up a bit. 

Not like I let a pistol float down the river! I'd tear the eyeballs out of a thousand smallies before I let that happen.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Didn't seem like it to me. Seemed like you were upset that a guy accidently caught a fish by its eye. There was nothing in your post that indicated it was sarcastic or you were joking about the situation. Have you ever made a mistake? Probably not because you wouldn't even hook a fish by its eye. I did make a mistake, I admitted it, and was man enough to call myself out. You, sir, are a coward acting like a tough guy behind a computer. Can I request this topic to be locked? Thanks. Sorry for the others enjoying this thread.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Moderators!


Lock this post! 

Wait...it's not your post. 

This is the internet, not Clermont County. Relax.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm on Team Fallen with this one...


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, everybody's pretty friendly here. No insult was intended, I think.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I was simply asking if it would be possible, not demanding it, just so I'm not tempted to say something that will get me bumped off the board that I enjoy. It's cool though, I'm not worried about it. I don't even know why I got myself flustered in the first place. You are just "that guy" that always pops up to say something negative or prove your alleged superiority and perfectionism over other people's mishaps on an internet blog. You are so hardcore and witty bro, it seriously can't be contained! Good luck guy!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

co-angler said:


> I'm on Team Fallen with this one...


Not asking anyone to "choose sides." I was just simply sticking up for the OP on a reply that I felt was trying to belittle him. Just calling it like I see it. Sorry to upset anyone. I will respectfully bow out of this thread.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

fallen is an alright guy. You just have to get used to his British sense of humor.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

eye will see ya later. i caught /snagged a fish on it's eye didn't damage it or nothing i let it go


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

One-eyed fish become legends.
I'm allergic to cats.
I'm enjoying this thread.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I hooked a fish in the edge of his eye last time out. I was able to save the eyeball I think! YAY!!! I was happy.


----------

